# Iranian arms cache EXPLODES at Greek Cypriot naval base



## CougarKing (11 Jul 2011)

> By Agence France-Presse, Updated: 7/11/2011
> 
> link
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2011)

More on this:  Article Link

Cyprus's government spokesman says the country's defence minister and the head of the National Guard have resigned over a deadly explosion at a naval base that killed 12 people and injured more than 60.

More at link


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2011)

So it sounds like an own goal vs sabotage by the bad guys...makes you wonder why they stored the stuff instead of BIPing it.  Were they holding it for evidence?

MM


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jul 2011)

Sounds like a typical bureaucratic bungle, turned deadly. Likely they got caought in a catch 22, where they can't dispose of the stuff without the proper international permits. The best idea would be to put them onto a barge and have it accidental sink in deep water.


----------



## FoverF (15 Jul 2011)

Or accidentally run aground at Bushehr before exploding.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jul 2011)

Apparently some of the containers were bulging in the heat, prior to the explosion


----------

